# My Double Barrel Escapades W/Pics Shortly



## smily (Mar 4, 2010)

ok so to start you guys are gonna think im crazy carving up 3 barrels for one smoker but hey what the heck!!!!!

since dont live out in the sticks anymore and my barrels have that all to well known Red interior (lucky me) im gonna pretend they are cabinets and just sand the bastards to bare metal. and compared to cabinets these drums are small IMO.

the top barrel the smoke chamber is not much trouble, i have aquired Boiler Pipe 1/4in walls i coped them with a 4in disc grinder (SS cutting disc real thin kerf) quite fast. i am not into the Voltzgajhfeuifwi whatever flanges and fire box door! or stand offs for that much (where i gonna have a lil fun) the lower barrel i want as not only a fire box but access for a direct grilling surface. the 3rd barrel gets sacraficed for upper smoke diffuser and in fire box i wanna slide it in and out 1. to load and stack 2. empty and cleanabilty. have casters from big half ton viking ovens that were wheeled into place then wheels removed to set em.
pic on the way or it didnt isnt happening i comprende, puter just took a dump so pics need to be retaken. HHMMM might have one lemme look. crap file to large ahhhhhh  ill go look be back later lolololol








Attachment 24215


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

When i built my double barrel smoker, i add some fire bricks in the bottom of the bottom barrel, if i recall it took 19 fire bricks, this will extend the life of the bottom barrel also,which can be picked up at any local brink plant, also, after cooking on it for awhile, i added a couple of bricks inside the top barrel to help hold the heat. Now if you still have the piece of steel you cut out of the top barrel for the opening, take it and put it in the bottom of the top barrel to help deflect the heat around the top barrel, right on top of the inlets coming into the top barrel. Did you add dampners to the 2 incoming lines to the top barrel, it will help matain the heat as well, as well help regulate the temp. I will try and get some pictures of mine and post them if you have any questions.

Good Luck, and good smoking.


----------



## smily (Mar 5, 2010)

dampers ya it will have em that pic is it stacked just to get a look   here what im doin on dampers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=90194







got any input greatly appericated and the fire bricks went there but sheer poundage keeps me from doin that might wrap it in tin with a layer cal-sil or bull wool insulation treat it like a heat exchanger in coal fire plant. saving the bricks for a pizza oven design i came up with drunk while pondering this thing.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will take some pictures of mine this saturday, i would do it friday, but when i get off from work it is already dark. I will post them on this thread when i get them. The only thing i did not like about the smoker i built, it can sometimes be hard to kept temp regulated because of the thin barrels it was made out of. I also put a damper in the flue also. Gauges--i have one in the door about level with the grate, and a second one in the flue itself to see what temp. differance i have between the level of the grill and what is going out the flue, when it is adjusted coerrectly with the damper the gauges should read as follows: the flue temp should be cooler than the temp at the grill level. You said you didnt want to buy the volg's dampers, you might look at lowes, i seen some the other day that was just like the one's the volg's sell, for about half the price of the real ones.


----------



## smily (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks much HOGfan40 could you get picks of your exhaust stax and your fire box (screw it its digital go all around PLEASE)

thanks


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

ill load up the thread for a fellow smoker. No problem, if i can get home early enough ill have them up friday.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's the pictures, sorry it took so long, been busy, please kept in mind that this smoker is over 5 years old, looking a bit weatherd, if there is any other pictures you need let me know, i didnt even clean it last time due to the fact the Lang was on it's way.

Hope this help's


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 7, 2010)

And the rest.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 7, 2010)

opppsss! here are the rest


----------



## smily (Mar 7, 2010)

ok sorry for the response delay (i had to actually officiate a wedding that ended like an hour ago) (ya im a minister) !!!!!!!!!!

Hogfan40 thanks so much for the shots. Greatly appericated. the question i have is...........................

How deep or pile high do you make ur inital burn does the fuel pile extend in height past the center point of the barrel????  as if you divide the barrel head into quadrents. ill explain if ya need its crucial to weather my lower barrel will get the lower grill plan i have for it.

Hey thanks to all that have viewed so far im a stay at home dad so my progress even on minor things tends to get drawn out (slicing up the barrel wayyyyy fast with a 4 in angle grinder) simple but no time to finish this week end.


thanks SMF and especially HogFan40 for ur personal touch







any input greatly welcome......


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was normally just below halfway, between centerline and top of brick, but it takes alot of wood to kept it stoked up. i never could kept the paint on, or the rust off, kinda got tired of fighting it, so i just let it ride, i could by a bottom barrel for $5 all day long, the weather we have here in arkansas is crazy, humidty, rain, and this year snow for sure, i would be sure to find a way to kept it from doing what happen to mine, its just the heat is so close to the thin barrel, kinda hard i think, i even kicked the idea around with having one made out of 1/8 or 1/4 inch steel, but then i would have to get it up the hill behind the house. Kept me posted on how it's going.


----------



## smily (Mar 10, 2010)

so prolly this weekend cut into the rest of the barrels !! get up more pics also.

sorry for the wait its a commin


----------

